# Maltese Flower Bouquet



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Someone sent me these in an email. I'm not sure where the photos were taken but they sure are cute.

[attachment=13373:attachment]
[attachment=13374:attachment]
[attachment=13375:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen them before, but I never get tired of looking at them...










Andrea~


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

That is way cool.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Me too.........someone posted them last year, but they are still CUTE!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are the cutest little arrangements ever!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Wish I knew where to order one of those, I'd have one sent to my mom. She'd absolutely love it!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

OMG!!! I've never seen this before. TOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing these; they're so adorable!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They are so wonderfully done! I posted them on the first day of Spring this year... look back now three people have posted them.

But they are still very pretty and very well done, very creative.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought they looked familiar.









Oh well

Carla & Shotzi


----------

